# Saltgrass JBP, practice shooting?



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't have alot of friends that are into bow hunting. Ready to start practice shooting out at Jack Brooks Park. I still think they have 3-D shoots on Thurs.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

where is this located?, any "shoots" within 50-60 miles of Bay City?


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

They are the last weekend of the month.. Going to have a shoot this weekend me and my son plan on shooting it sunday. Its a two day thing


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Brazoria has a club that holds shoots and that's closer to Bay City. Maybe someone on here has information on the Brazoria shoots? I'll be at SaltGrass this WE.


----------

